# My German girlfriend is pregnant and I'm moving to Munich...but where can I work?



## mshelnut

So my girlfriend and I have been together for over 2 years. We met while travelling and have been together while traveling the whole time. (through Latin America, Europe, USA)

We had been considering settling down in Germany already, but didn't have the details all hammered out yet. Now, shes pregnant and I am 100% moving there on July 3.

Only problem is that I speak German at a A1-A2 level (although I speak Spanish if that would be helpful  Most of my work experience is as a restaurant manager and then later as a self taught graphic/web designer doing freelance work (supplemental while travelling).

I have a degree in Event Management, but that was never really my career direction after university.

Where can I work? I know Germany is huge on having the specific degree for your specific field so that's limiting.

I wouldn't mind working my way up through a restaurant while learning the language and trying to land a job in web design after a few years. But is my friend's tiny burrito stand really my only option for this?

I considered being a tour guide or mountain/fishing guide as I have ridiculous amounts of experience and even worked as a guide in Patagonia for a while, however my research shows that I need to speak German and have a "degree" in being a trekking guide.

Any ideas or even reassurance that a non German speaking person who is learning can find jobs in restaurants or labor jobs of some kind...maybe even design jobs? I need to help support my child haha

Thank you so much for reading this whole post and for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I hate to bring it up, but your first problem may be that of getting a visa for Germany that will allow you to work. (Unless you have a handy second or third passport that is from an EU country.) There are employers out there who won't even talk to you unless you have work authorization (i.e. "work papers") already in hand. Normally, a spouse visa will give you automatic work rights - but I don't know what Germany requires for a spouse visa. (Someone who has more information on this please jump in here.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB

Bevdeforges said:


> Normally, a spouse visa will give you automatic work rights - but I don't know what Germany requires for a spouse visa. (Someone who has more information on this please jump in here.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


First of all - being married 

After the baby is born, OP can also apply as a parent of a German national but until then he really shouldn't overstay his 90 days in 180.

So... freelancer visa or getting married ASAP?


----------



## mellina

Marriage seems a great solution.
Finding a job as an English native speaker shouldn't be a huge problem depending on your qualifications.


----------



## Tellus

Well get married soon, but could be a long and stony trip in Germany.
Try Denmark, it `s faster and easier.
Working in Munich, Berlin, Frankfurt etc. without proper German skills is not the problem.
They are intl. , reckon you 'll get more problems with Bavarian language.


----------



## NightFlower

mellina said:


> Finding a job as an English native speaker shouldn't be a huge problem depending on your qualifications.


Agree with that.


----------



## Nononymous

Quick points of advice:

1. Get married, pronto - that's the safest way to get a work/residence permit. 

2. Much easier to get married in Denmark or the US than in Germany - many bureaucratic hoops when a native marries a foreigner.

3. As the spouse of a German national, there may be language and other requirements to get your residence permit squared away (it's generally easier to go to another country as the spouse of an EU national exercising treaty rights; marrying a German means that German rather than EU immigration rules apply). You might also be entitled to free language training through an integration course. 

4. You might have some employment prospects on the web side of things, where there are some very English-tolerant work environments, at least in the cities. (Or not, it's hard to say.)

5. Beware of health insurance, as it is neither straightforward nor cheap, depending on the employment situation. But your girlfriend possibly knows this already.


----------

